# Resetting HP G60 to factory settings?



## acceyth (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a windows 7 HP G60 laptop. I got it a couple years ago. It is slow but I have tried to delete all the bad programs. How do I just reset it to completely how it was when I bought it? I want to erase everything and go to complete factory settings.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to TSF

have a read here and see if it helps you. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/how-to-factory-restore-your-computer-637464.html


----------

